# How To : Get hardware info from live



## Hakaba (Dec 12, 2018)

You want to know if you can install FreeBSD in a desktop/laptop and guess the support of your hardware before installing Freebsd.
Here is few command I found to get hardware info.

After booting in a live FreeBSD with memory stick (as CD are read only device)  :

`mount -ou rw /
dmesg > /dmesg.txt
pciconf -lv > /pciconf.txt
devinfo -v > devinfo.txt
acpidump -dt > /acpidump.txt
mount -uo ro / ; sync`

After that, you can test the awake after sleeping.
Type zzz, wait for the sleeping mode and try to wake up your computer.

(In my case, the wake up light the keyboard but the screen stay black).

It would be great if someone can complete this tests.

After that, read files and guess what hardware is related.

As a personal example :


> psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0


As I have no mouse, neither PS/2 port in my laptop, I assume this is for my trackpad (a kind of mouse ?)


The best way would be if the live mode has a boot option "test harware" that list all reconnized devices and all know hardware issue.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 12, 2018)

Hakaba said:


> After booting in a live (USB as CD are read only device) FreeBSD


The memory stick images aren't read-only. The CD/DVD images are and cannot be remounted read/write for obvious reasons (it's a read-only medium).


----------



## Hakaba (Dec 12, 2018)

SirDice said:


> The memory stick images aren't read-only. The CD/DVD images are and cannot be remounted read/write for obvious reasons (it's a read-only medium).


Lack of english skill. I change my sentence according to your point.

But the initial sentence in my mind was like :


> After booting in a live ( with USB memory stick and not with CD, as CD are read only device) FreeBSD.


----------

